# Looking for a LGD near south central KS



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

We recently lost our LGD and are looking for another. We prefer an Antolian Shepard due to being so happy with the one we lost. We really can't afford to spend much more than a couple hundred at this time. If anyone can recommend a breeder that doesn't charge 1K plus it would be really appreciated. It would need to be a young pup due to making it easier for our other dogs to accept it into the pack, and introductions to the livestock. Thanks


----------

